# Look for an archery tattoo



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

We have lots of em here.. :wink:

The Tattoo thread

Just take a peek and see if ya see anything that tickles her fancy...  :wink:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

welcome to AT....... i still think one of some one cleaning out a deer as a scene would look kind of neat....

enjoy the place, lots of great people and conversations.....

speed


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk scokat. Have fun here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello, and Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## beararcher (Dec 19, 2006)

how about a pin up girl style tattoo holding or shooting a bow? that would be hot.


----------



## NEBowhunter (Feb 14, 2006)

Any male sillouhettes?


----------



## RhinoJames (Dec 13, 2008)

Personally, I would stay away from "Portrait" tattoos. You just never know how it might turn out, and once it's there, it's for life. I absolutely love tat's, but I don't think a portrait would ever be something I'd go for. The pin-up girl holding a bow sound like it'd be kinda cool. Good luck, and post it up when complete!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------

